
Gay Liberation in East Germany: The unexpected LGBT golden-age under communism - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/gender-sexuality/samuel-clowes-huneke-gay-liberation-behind-iron-curtain
======
Elof
_A gay golden age in East Germany reveals that Soviet politics were more
dynamic than we admit—and that gay rights has less to do with democracy than
we tend to assume._

